# Chis, greyhounds and children - a recipe for disaster?



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and hoping you can give me some advice.

My partner and I are potential chihuahua owners - my partner had one as a child and we both think they're adorable and would love to have one.

However, we currently have 2 greyhounds (ex-racers) and to complicate things further, we are hoping to adopt a child at some point in the future.

So my question is... could it work?

Would it be better to rehome an adult chi who is already good with other dogs and children? Or go for a puppy who would grow up with the greyhounds and know no different?

I've read various things about chis, including "Chihuahuas are bad with other dogs" and "Chihuahuas aren't good with kids" - however there are several gorgeous videos on youtube that prove otherwise, so I'm choosing to keep hoping and put it down to stereotyping.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Majic


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the board!

It would be up to you on whether to adopt or get a puppy. There is the good and the bad with both. A rescued chi that has been raised properly and well socialized can be a wonderful and very loving addition to the family. They absolutely can get along with your Greyhounds and a child later on. The only concern I have is with your Greyhounds? Greyhounds have high prey drives and could harm a Chi old or young if left unattended. All it would take is your chi getting loose from you or just getting some zoomies to cause the Greyhounds to go into chase mode:-( If your GHs were younger and the Chi was older and they were raised together this wouldnt worry me as much. So that is definately something for you to take into consideration.

A puppy goes the same way, you would really have to watch the GH's around it and the most important thing is to SOCIALIZE the puppy as if you do not get them around certain situations and different people then they can become aggressive and snippy towards strangers and other dogs.

Good Luck


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't do this. This is just my opinion.  I have heard horror stories about Greyhounds and anything smaller than they are, to include accidents with Whippets and IG's. A chi is very small, and I just wouldn't put the two together. It would require constant 24 hr supervision and I'd never let them together..ever. Even greyhounds that are known to be laid back still have it in their DNA/insticts to down and kill anything smaller than they are that they could see as prey. (and your two are ex-racers!)

I have a small IG and a small chi. I never let them play unsupervised. When I take them outside to play I have seen where it could easily turn into a disaster without my IG even meaning to. I have been told stories from other IG owners that their IG's have caught rabbits and birds out of the air and ate them. My chi isn't much bigger than a bird and a whole lot smaller than a rabbit. When my two are playing outside, I've seen my IG's prey drive kick in. It just happens. I have to step in and stop her from doing harm.

Honestly I couldn't live with myself if an accident occured. You have a greater potential for an accident. Greyhounds are alot bigger and a chi would be a light snack for them. You need to weigh the pros and cons and the what ifs and decide for yourself if you could live with it if god forbid there was ever an accident that cost you the life of your chi. It's my opinon and two cents worth that it's not a good match.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I personally would not recommend it....retired Greyhounds are notorious for chasing smaller things since that is what they were bred to do on the tract (chasing the "rabbit") The prey drive in an animal does not go away just because it is "retired", that is a natural instinct that can flip like a switch at any given moment. 

Chis have absolutely no problems getting along with other breeds of dogs as long as they are socialized with them as a puppy, Chopper lives with two boxers, visits his grams house with an 80 mix and visits his oma with a 20 JRT, he loves them all. He is more prone to walk up to a large breed when we are out and about than approaching pups his own size.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Willowanne said:


> I wouldn't do this. This is just my opinion. I have heard horror stories about Greyhounds and anything smaller than they are, to include accidents with Whippets and IG's. A chi is very small, and I just wouldn't put the two together. It would require constant 24 hr supervision and I'd never let them together..ever. Even greyhounds that are known to be laid back still have it in their DNA/insticts to down and kill anything smaller than they are that they could see as prey. (and your two are ex-racers!)
> 
> I have a small IG and a small chi. I never let them play unsupervised. When I take them outside to play I have seen where it could easily turn into a disaster without my IG even meaning to. I have been told stories from other IG owners that their IG's have caught rabbits and birds out of the air and ate them. My chi isn't much bigger than a bird and a whole lot smaller than a rabbit. When my two are playing outside, I've seen my IG's prey drive kick in. It just happens. I have to step in and stop her from doing harm.
> 
> Honestly I couldn't live with myself if an accident occured. You have a greater potential for an accident. Greyhounds are alot bigger and a chi would be a light snack for them. You need to weigh the pros and cons and the what ifs and decide for yourself if you could live with it if god forbid there was ever an accident that cost you the life of your chi. It's my opinon and two cents worth that it's not a good match.


I didn't know you had an IG, post pics of it sometime. I'd love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

My stepdaughter Keira has a cousin who has an IG. Keira has a super sweet chi mix and when they are both at her grandmothers with the dogs they have to keep the two separated. Otherwise Keira said the IG will go after her chi who gets along with really well with any other dog. I was so surprised when she told me this.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> I personally would not recommend it....retired Greyhounds are notorious for chasing smaller things since that is what they were bred to do on the tract (chasing the "rabbit") The prey drive in an animal does not go away just because it is "retired", that is a natural instinct that can flip like a switch at any given moment.
> 
> Chis have absolutely no problems getting along with other breeds of dogs as long as they are socialized with them as a puppy, Chopper lives with two boxers, visits his grams house with an 80 mix and visits his oma with a 20 JRT, he loves them all. He is more prone to walk up to a large breed when we are out and about than approaching pups his own size.


OMG Traci you stole the words right from me hehehe great minds think alike. GreyHounds are very gentle its just they are driven to chasing smaller animals, he may mistake the chi for a race target. Its not the breed that makes me say this (i LOVE Greyhounds) but the fact he is a retired RACING Greyhound. As far as chis with kids if the chi is used to them they will be good buds. I got Taz when my daughter was not yet 6. (He came from a breeder with kids) .And he goes nuts for her. I hope this helps and i hope even more that i didnt break your hopes up. I hope you find a dog thats right for you. BTW WELCOME we look forward to getting to know you and your fur babies


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

While some greyhounds do chase anything that moves, others can live peacefully with cats... so just like chihuahuas, they're all different 

My two don't like cats but are good with small dogs. My female grey especially loves puppies (she was used for breeding once she finished racing, so maybe they remind her of her own babies?). so that's why I'm hopeful it can work - with a lot of care on my part, of course.

would appreciate advice from those of you who do have chihuahuas along with larger dogs - how did you go about introducing them? What in particular worked for you?

I've actually found a breeder who has a puppy available at the moment... trying not to get too excited yet but it's hard!

Majic


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have 2 Chis, Weim, Sheltie and a Great Dane. When my larger dogs are together in the house with my chis they have to behave and mostly are laying down in the house when the Chis are on the floor and all are supervised. If I cant supervise then the Chis go in the crates or the larger dogs go out. 

You are on the right track by asking questions and you know your GH's better than anyone else but do remember that a dog is a dog no matter how well you think you know them instinct can overpower and come into play. As long as you are watchful and take the precautions needed then you should be fine;-) I know my dogs like the back of my hand but when I am with them whether at home or in public I always watch for the signs that could mean something could happen


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I agree with Willowanne and Chopper


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I think it would be wise to find a greyhound board as well as posting on here to find other people that have ex-racing greyhounds as well as small dogs 

I do find it a bit hypocritical that there are people saying to not believe the Chihuahua stereotypes, but then throwing in a lot of greyhound stereotypes!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I think there is a difference between a chi stereotype, ei: yappy, unfriendly, biters..etc.. and a greyhounds natural instincts and abilities. I know first hand of people that have lost their beloved other pets to greyhounds, even ones that they were in the room with watching. Their words were before an attack, they would have never believed their greyhound capable. So this is not a greyhound stereotype..it's what they were bred to do.

I will agree that finding a good greyhound board and getting other input would be the best to way to go.


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Yep, I already belong to an ex-racing greyhound board and have posted a similar question... responses mostly positive (ie the greyhounds were ok with little dogs).

Went to see a puppy today - a little black and tan long-coat girl. ADORABLE!!!! So tempted but I think I'm going to wait, and have a "trial run" with my mother-in-law's yorkshire terrier to see how she gets on with my greys.

I'm gutted, as the puppy is just perfect in every way and I would LOVE to have her... but I'd never forgive myself if something bad happened.

If my greys pass the Yorkie test I'll definitely go for it thought (although it will be too late for that particular pup, I'm sure she'll get snapped up pretty soon!)

I'm totally sold on chis... lovely dogs!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck!! I can't wait to see pictures if you go through with it!! Ps..I'd love to see pics of your greys too!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes..please post pics


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

You can see a photo of my boy here:

http://www.greyhoundhomer.org.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=26


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

good luck with everything!


i wanna see pics of the greys and willowanne's IG... I have always wanted an IG


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Majic.. You have gorgeous boys! :love5:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Luck, I would recommend though you watch them very closely when they are in the garden together, I have heard that if a little dog runs thats when the hunting instinct can kick in, especially with ex-racers. But apparently Saluki's are meant to be worse than greyhounds with small dogs.

I do adore sight hounds though just I have had enough problems with my mums gundogs and they have no hunting instinct they're just damn clumsy and hyper, I am also one of the few people here who has suffered a fatality of a chi due to one of my mums dogs having a crazy moment. But at least grey's are so relaxed in the house I can really only see there being an outdoor problem,  my great uncle has greyhounds.

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My IG:


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My babies..


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Awwww, Willowanne the three of them sleeping is just precious. All your babies are beautiful.

Magic is very beautiful as well, so long and lanky.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awwwww they are so cute!!!

is the one a puggle?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

No..He's a shih tzu. He's my daughter's pup.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

that picture is adorable! whats your IGs name?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

i was waaaayyy offf lol!


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Looks like I'l be going ahead and getting my puppy!

My greyhounds met my mother-in-law's yorkshire terrier yesterday and it went REALLY well. They all made friends and ended up lying together on the same bed - it was so sweet!

I won't be taking any chances though - the greyhounds will be muzzled around the puppy, I'll keep them separate when I'm out and will supervise at all times. So excited.


----------



## morningsting (May 16, 2008)

majic said:


> I've read various things about chis, including "Chihuahuas are bad with other dogs" and "Chihuahuas aren't good with kids" - however there are several gorgeous videos on youtube that prove otherwise, so I'm choosing to keep hoping and put it down to stereotyping.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> Majic


I completely disagree! My Chi was two years old when we brought our daughter, Arielle (a newborn) home&they get along just fine! My Chi loves our daughter&she would never, EVER hurt her! My daughter grabs onto her skin, pokes her, pulls at her tail (my daughter is thirteen months&is a toddler) etc, but my Chi takes this very well. She is never snappy at her or growls at her&if it's too much for her, she'll get up&walk away. I fully trust her with Arielle, even to the extent where I would leave them alone together. I know that she would never hurt Arielle. She's very tolerant of Arielle's behavior&it doesn't bother her at all that Arielle is rough with her. I fully believe that Chi's&children can get along well, even if the Chi is an adult dog (like mine is). Hope this helps!

-Amy


----------



## morningsting (May 16, 2008)

majic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and hoping you can give me some advice.
> 
> ...


I forgot to add this in my last post, lol. I recently got an eight-week-old Yorkshire Terrier puppy&my Chi&him get along ok. It's been two weeks, but they do play together. I think she isn't tolerant with him sometimes because he IS a puppy&all he wants to do is play, while she is three years old&is definitely out of the puppy phase. I really do believe that Chi's can get along with other dogs - it just takes time&sometimes it takes A LOT of time. I read on the Yorkie Talk forums that one woman said it took her dogs A YEAR to get along with each other! I fully believe that they can get along, but it really depends on the disposition of your Chi. My Chi is VERY aggressive&possesive of me, so I understand that it will take longer for her to get along with my Yorkie. If they don't get along though, I would highly recommend sending your dogs to a behavioral specialist. I plan on doing this with my Chi because her aggression is horrible&I'm sure that a specialist can help with their behavior. Again, good luck!

-Amy


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Fifi arrived yesterday morning and things are great! The greyhounds are on their best behaviour (although I'm keeping them muzzled for now) - in fact Fifi growled at them and made them jump!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

she is beautiful it sounds like shes showing them who is going to be boss lol


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

I have read this thread with interest because even though I have not got a greyhound I do have a Jack Russell, who has been known to catch a kill rabbits and rats. I was really worried when I got my chi Amigo, but it has been a joy to see them together. They sleep together (my chi tucked into the tummy of my JR) and at meal times my JR lets my chi eat all he wants and then eats himself. I know it could of gone either way and am lucky they get on so well. Good luck with your brood I hope all goes well. I am sure it will. P.S. ON MY LOCAL BEACH THERE IS A REGULAR MEET OF EX RACE GH AND I ASKED THEM WHAT THEY THOUGHT. THEY SAID THAT AT HOME ALL WILL BE FINE BUT TO ALWAYS MUZZLE THEM IN THE GARDEN OR ON WALKS AS THEY ARE TRAINED TO CHASE PREY WHEN IN THE OPEN.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad all is going well! She is a cutie


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I would definitely not recommend you to risk it. I can see you've already bought the Chihuahua, but even though they seem to get along, you will never ever be able to relax around your dogs.
A friend of mine breeds Papillons and owns one Whippet. One Whippet only and wouldn't even dream getting another one, as 2 Whippets make a pack and that can be lethal. It was lethal for her Whippet's breeder's cat. They have 6 Whippets who grew up with the cat, were 100% friends with her for years, until one day in the garden their instinct came through (never before that day) and there wasn't much left from the cat. Now, retired racing Greyhouds are double the risk...... I simply would not risk it. I couldn't take that responsibility. Kids and Chis on the other hand are fine . I know loads of people that have both and as long as you teach your kids how to handle a small dog, they can become best friends.


----------

